

Use DRAKON to Automatically Generate Code from Flowcharts - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/04/use-drakon-to-generate-code-from-flowcharts/

======
BarneyC
Properly useful post. As a numpty-coder but proficient flowcharter DRAKON
offers hope.

